# No sound on ThinkPad T500



## balanga (Jun 23, 2018)

Any hints as to what to look for when my ThinkPad T500 does not produce any sound under FreeBSD?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 23, 2018)

You'll probably get the same hints here as you did in Thread no-sound-on-thinkpad-x201.65785.


----------

